# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  TM robot, industrial robot, Techman Robot Inc., Taoyuan City, Taiwan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Techman Robot Inc.

Home page - tm-robot.com/tm-robot

----------


## Airicist

TECHMAN Robot - SSD Assembly

Published on Dec 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

TECHMAN Robot with RGK gripper

Published on Nov 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

TECHMAN Robot - SSD Testing

Published on Dec 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

TM Robot - smart, simple, safe

Published on Jun 30, 2016




> Techman Robot is a smart, simple-to-use, and safe industrial robot.
> Best robot solution for your Industry 4.0 factory.

----------


## Airicist

Techman Robot : Applications 01

Published on Jul 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Techman Robot : Applications 02

Published on Jul 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

TM Robot demo 

Published on Aug 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

TM Robot - factory applications

Published on Aug 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Techman Robot at TAIROS

Published on Sep 21, 2016




> TM5 industrial robot at TAIROS 
> (Taiwan Automation Intelligence and Robot Show). 
> 
> This is the 1st time Techman Robot demonstrates publicly its TM5 in Taiwan. TM5 is equipped with smart built-in vision system, intuitive hand-guide teaching, and patented easy-to-deploy TMflow software. TM5 is so simple and easy to use that user can deploy it to various automatic production lines very quickly and flexibly. TM5 is the best choice of Industrial 4.0 Robot for your smart factory.

----------


## Airicist

Techman TM5 on ECON AGV

Published on Sep 21, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Techman Robot - Muti-function Task demo : Server + Tablet application demo

Published on Sep 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

TM robot TM5 demo - Flexible Mobile Robot-V3015

Published on Sep 20, 2017

----------


## Airicist

TM robot - TM5-promotion - 2017CIIF-V1004

Published on Nov 17, 2017

----------


## Airicist

V1A038 TM Robot - smart automation with collaborative robots

Jan 15, 2020




> Any industry can be easily automated with a collaborative robot arm from Techman Robot. From product testing, assembly, and packaging, to machine loading and unloading, TM Robot can simplify the production process of your entire manufacturing line, and greatly optimize production efficiency.

----------

